# Could you recommend Music to me?



## Twist_su (Jun 9, 2017)

I like rigoroso and lively Music


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 9, 2017)

Mmmmm......this is rather vague. What genres do you like?


----------



## Twist_su (Jun 9, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Mmmmm......this is rather vague. What genres do you like?


Like Maroon 5


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't know if you like the genre or not... but do you like any sort of electronic style music?
sorry I'm new here.... I don't mean to intrude.


----------



## amkho (Sep 15, 2017)

Madeon's pretty good


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

Who's Madeon? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 15, 2017)

Twist_su said:


> Like Maroon 5


In some way, Sublime is a good version of Maroon 5, lol


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 15, 2017)

If you want to listen to some nice bands, look up ghost (which is a very nice rock/metal band) , rokia traore and blonde redhead.


----------



## Astron the Jolteon (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm into anything from Techno, Techno electro, Electro-house, Dubstep, and Drumstep.

I like other stuff as well but those I listen to the most.


----------



## amkho (Sep 16, 2017)

Astron the Jolteon said:


> Who's Madeon? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 17, 2017)

M83


----------

